# Inside Business ABC TV



## MrBurns (22 April 2012)

Watched this show this morning for the first time in a long time, very interesting, 

Telstra is worth buying and is seen as a proxy TD, they've got cash coming out of their ears for the next 3 years.

Don't buy oil, it's overdue to tank.

Don't trust brokers recommendations, read their reports and make your own decision, their recommendations are almost always influenced by other work they do for companies or to stay in favor with those they wish to work for - hence you rarely see a sell recommendation for RIO or BHP

I have new respect for Marcus Padley and of course Stephen Mayne.....


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Watched this show this morning for the first time in a long time, very interesting,
> 
> Telstra is worth buying and is seen as a proxy TD, they've got cash coming out of their ears for the next 3 years.
> 
> ...




The 4 muppets on this morning have started reading ASF.

gg


----------



## brianwh (22 April 2012)

I find Kholer entertaining and easy to listen to (and read) but for me he has a fairly major credibility gap to fill with his newsletter to his clients call to "sell everything". He made this call just before Xmas last year. This may still turn out to be good advice but so far, not so good


----------



## So_Cynical (22 April 2012)

I like inside business

And love being able to watch it when i want on ABC iview.

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/news


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 April 2012)

brianwh said:


> I find Kholer entertaining and easy to listen to (and read) but for me he has a fairly major credibility gap to fill with his newsletter to his clients call to "sell everything". He made this call just before Xmas last year. This may still turn out to be good advice but so far, not so good




My friend always says, it's easy to say "buy" or "sell" - question is, when?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Telstra is worth buying and is seen as a proxy TD, they've got cash coming out of their ears for the next 3 years.




Just because they have a lot of cash doesn't mean it's worth buying. With that logic, you may as well invest (or should I say speculate) in Apple.

Historically Telstra is a terrible company with terrible service that does terrible things and is incapable of offering people competitive solutions. But that's just my biased opinion as a techie.



MrBurns said:


> Don't buy oil, it's overdue to tank.




That's built on the assumptions of poor economic growth worldwide AND lack of money printing by the banks.

It's kind of pointless without a time-frame. I would not argue poor growth in the medium term and potentially even short, but there is guaranteed to be money printing at some stage, so...

It's a pretty meaningless statement in itself.


And that's why I don't watch television.


----------



## Tightwad (23 April 2012)

I dont mind it... except i object to them dumbing it down and calling it The Business.. also i prefer allie moore.  Ticky has too much of a pony club voice for me.


----------



## MrBurns (23 April 2012)

Tightwad said:


> I dont mind it... except i object to them dumbing it down and calling it The Business.. also i prefer allie moore.  Ticky has too much of a pony club voice for me.




Thats a different show, inside business is on Sunday mornings, The Business is on week nights, I hate the name too, Lateline Business was much better.


----------



## MrBurns (23 April 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Just because they have a lot of cash doesn't mean it's worth buying. With that logic, you may as well invest (or should I say speculate) in Apple.
> 
> Historically Telstra is a terrible company with terrible service that does terrible things and is incapable of offering people competitive solutions. But that's just my biased opinion as a techie.




Their reputation as a provider is beside the point they are the leader in a growth business thats whats important.




> That's built on the assumptions of poor economic growth worldwide AND lack of money printing by the banks.
> It's kind of pointless without a time-frame. I would not argue poor growth in the medium term and potentially even short, but there is guaranteed to be money printing at some stage, so...




Global slowdown is the main reason but we'll see I guess. The only oil I buy goes in my car.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Their reputation as a provider is beside the point they are the leader in a growth business thats whats important.




Are they really though? Realistically speaking, Telstra have been a very lucky beneficiary of the Vodafone exodus in the last year or so. This is the reason they have been able to grow their customer base and profit, and hence their share price has gone up (in my view).

Now looking to the future, this stream of new customers has ended, and so there is no reason to expect that the growth in mobile customers will continue at the same trend anymore.

And as more people flock to the Telstra network, it becomes more congested, then Optus will offer LTE for cheaper and it's quite likely you will see people flocking to them to balance out the capacity.

Meanwhile as NBN rolls out, Telstra remains one of if not the most hated ISP in the hi-speed broadband world.


----------



## young-gun (23 April 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> And as more people flock to the Telstra network, it becomes more congested, then Optus will offer LTE for cheaper and it's quite likely you will see people flocking to them to balance out the capacity.




i hope people don't flock to optus in hope of any sort of improvement on telstra, it would be marginal if not non-existent.


----------

